# Size of a bed?



## joinermandan

Hello all

I have seen somewhere or been told that, NZ double beds are a different size to the ones in the UK. Can anybody tell me what size a double mattress is? 

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Yes you're right they are. Think NZ doubles are just longer but I do have the dimensions of all beds here somewhere in a drawer as we've just gone through buying a new mattress etc.
Will dig it out 
Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz

Ok here's the low down on all NZ mattress sizes :-

Single 188 x 91 cm
Long Single 203 x 91 cm
King Single 203 x 107 cm
Double 188 x 137 cm
Long Double 203 x 137 cm
Queen 203 x 153 cm
King 203 x 167 cm
Super King 203 x 183 cm
California King 203 x 203 cm

We were also told by all the bed stores that they can manufacture any mattress to any specific size needed but most likely the charge will be at the cost of the next size up - eg we were thinking about getting a UK double size mattress made but the cost would have been the same as the NZ Queen so we ditched the UK double frame we had and just bought a new Queen divan bed. Was cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## joinermandan

Thanks for that. As you can imagine being a joiner, most things are custom built in our house. Means I can make the mods now to fit a nz mattress.

Thanks for your wisdom.


----------

